# wait for 05??



## ribozyme (Jan 28, 2004)

I am not sure what shimano is upto but they don't seem to be getting 10speed out so trek can fill bike orders...Or that is what trek will have you believe. IF they aren't going to be getting bikes to people until July why not wait and get a 05? Who is going to want to change mid season? Maybe P1 record is the way to go? Any of you insiders know what is going on?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Note sure what your talking about..........*

Every bike from Trek is readily available except the Madone. Dura Ace can be had anywhere. Shimano might be behind A LITTLE due to the Union strike and some manufactur priority obligations to teams and big stores but for the most part you can order a bike and get it in 7-10 days. As a matter of fact I don't think Shimano is behind at all. The new Dura Ace wheels were the last things to be produced and they have been available for months


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Lemond availability as of 1/28/04*

The Lemond Maillot Jaune is also available in a few sizes. The 49, 51, and 61's are limited availability right now, and the 55 is fully available. The 53, 57, and 59's are not.

I do suspect some problems with Shimano holding back the Tete d'Course however. The framesets are all limited availability except the 61 (which is out of stock) right now, but none are available as complete bikes as of right now. But Lemond does have available Campy Record build kits, and so you could currently order a Tete P1 with Record and have it in about 2 weeks. 4 weeks if you had a custom paint job done.

A couple sizes of the Victoire (51 and 53) in the double chainring models are out of stock, but the rest are available and all the Zurichs are available (doubles and triples of all sizes, and the 49 WSD.)

I know the original post only mentioned the Treks, but this is what is happening on the Lemond end of their production lines.

Russ


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

Lemond builds bikes in batches and that is why they our out of certain sizes because they don't make all bikes all the time.. Example...if you wanted a poprad you could get them in Sept. 03 (they only built so many for the fall season) moved production to another bike line. when they were all sold out you couldn't buy Backorder.. So they started to put them into production again in Jan. 04 and started to ship them in late Jan. 04... Has nothing to do with Shimano.

Also Trek buys the OCLV tubes from a company in Salt Lake City. They has been having problems with getting tubes made fast enough. Working on other projects...


----------

